# slight rattle



## Josh350 (Feb 26, 2008)

my car makes a small chatter/rattle sound when it sits at an idle. but when i push in the clutch it stops. i don't know why it could be doing this. if you have any idea to what it could be or how to fix it please let me know. thank you


----------



## Thomas Yeoman (Jun 22, 2008)

i have the same problem with my 07 350Z but have no idea what it is, it doesnt really bother me though cuz it hasnt got worse at all, someone was saying to me that it might be a clutch spring broken or something like that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a worn tranny input shaft bearing. When the clutch pedal is released, the tranny input shaft is turning; when the pedal is depressed, the shaft stops turning.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

its the stock 350Z flywheel. Chatters like a whore on meth. Its fine. When you get a lightened flywheel, it gets worse.


----------



## rx8ssuck (Jul 16, 2008)

you might wanna have you throw out bearing checked out, if you have a broken clutch spring its not gonna disappear pushin the clutch in


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This rattle some of you speak of is normal, especially on the '07s. We had a customer complain about this and we checked out 3 other Z cars and they did the same exact rattle sound from the trans. Once the clutch pedal is pushed in, the rattle disappears.


----------



## rx8ssuck (Jul 16, 2008)

i called nissan and the said the was a recall on some the the z's depending on vin for a noise at idle that went away when depressing the clutch.


----------

